# Einsteiger - Bikeberatung



## Daniel_MTB_ (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde dieses Jahr gerne so richtig ins MTB einsteigen.
Ich hatte vor Touren und Trails zu fahren. Vorrangig Mittelgebirgsraum, da ich aus der Eifel komme.

Zunächst eine Frage:
meint ihr es macht Sinn sich das günstigste Fully zu holen? , also:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/all-mountain/slide-29/slide-29-70/

Oder sollte ich dann eher auf den Hardtailbereich ausweichen? Budget liegt also bei allerhöchstens max 1600€. Nur wenn es wirklich Sinn macht. Ansonsten würde ich in den Bereich 1000-1200 gehen.
Da käme Infrage:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-80/

oder die Race-Reihe?


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Januar 2015)

Das Slide ist für den Preis (sehr) gut. Ich kenne sehr viele, die auf einem Hardtail angefangen haben, aber nach einiger Zeit aufs Fully umgestiegen sind. Musst du aber für dich entscheiden. Immerhin liegen 600€ zwischen den beiden Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hab auch mit dem ZR Race (26") angefangen und jetzt mochte ich mein Slide nicht mehr hergeben.....
Auch oder gerade wegen der Trails wirst mehr Spaß mit haben, glaub mir!


----------



## lordbritannia (9. Januar 2015)

Fully - nothing else....spar lieber noch ein wenig und kaufe dir das Slide 150...


----------



## edi6800 (11. Januar 2015)

Meine Frau und ich sind auch erst im letzten Jahr eingestiegen - mittels Hardtails! Einerseits wie schon bemerkt aus Kostengründen, andererseits, um sich erst einmal "heranzutasten". Da ist man m. E. mit nem gut ausgestatteten und relativ leichten Hardtail, bevorzugt 27,5, bspw. Zr race 650b 8.0, durchaus auch gebraucht, bestens beraten.
Würden es wieder so machen


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2015)

Ausrüstung (Helm, Handschuhe, taugliche Prdale+Schuhe, Werkzeug, Rucksack) nicht im Budget vergessen, sind auch >200€...

Ansonsten spricht wenig gegen das günstige Fully, aber mehr für das HT:
Leichter
Besser für die Fahrtechnik
Wartungsärmer bzgl Lager Hinterbau/Dämpfer

Würde damit anfangen und lieber dort einen Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger noch für ca 45€ drauflegen.
Sollest du mehr/intensiver fahren, kaufst du dir in zwei/drei Jahren ein gutes Fully für den Zweck,den du dann haben möchtest. Gerade am Anfang ist der vielen noch nicht bekannt.

Grüsse


----------



## Daniel_MTB_ (11. Januar 2015)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

Kurs und anderes Equipment sind schon in Planung und preislich außerhalb der Bikepreisvorstellung. 

Was ich noch gar nicht beachtet hab, ist die Laufradgröße. 
Es gibt bestimmt hier Topics dazu. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2015)

Ey Daniel,
komme auch aus der Eifel und bin über 10 Jahre nur Hardtail gefahren. 
Geht alles, man muss nur ein wenig mehr mit Kopf und Vorraussicht fahren, das schult ein wenig mehr die Fahrtechnik wie Carsten schon geschrieben hat. Allerdings machen technische Sachen ( Ahr etc. ) mit einem Fully schon mehr Spass,fahre auch seit 2 Jahren ein 150er Slide und möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Also mein Fazit:  Hardtail is ok für den Einstieg damit geht alles, Fully wäre "nice to have".

Was du aber noch ins Auge fassen solltest wäre eine Vario-Sattelstütze. Mag das Teil sehr an meinem Slide, gibt gerade am Anfang ne Menge Sicherheit wenn man mal schnell den Sattel versenken kann.

Zur Laufradgröße: nich zu viel lesen, am besten mal gucken das du zwei verschiedene probe fährst und dann vom Gefühl her entscheiden. Grob kann man sagen 29er rollt bisschen besser, 27,5er sind bisschen besser im Handling/Wenidgkeit. 26er gibt's ja kaum noch,kann auch gar nich verstehn wie man damit überhaupt noch fahren kann


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (12. Januar 2015)

Hi, bin selbst nach vielen Jahren wieder eingestiegen und hatte mir ein ZR Team 5.0 29 gekauft. 
Wie Hubi schon geschrieben hat, bedenke im Budget das Zubehör wie Helm, Beleuchtung etc.
Weiter habe ich mit der Zeit dann auch die Schwachpunkte des Bikes rausgefunden. Für Anfänger muß man sagen, du musst fahren, fahren, fahren ... Erst dann kommen die Dinge mit der Zeit. Ich habe mir ein paar Veränderungen mein Rad nun auf ZR Team 7.0 Stand. Drunter würde ich im Nachhinein nicht empfehlen! Mit dem 8.0 bekommst Du im Hardtail Bereich ein Top Rad mit dem Du viel Spaß haben wirst...


----------



## Daniel_MTB_ (15. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.

Also ich denke, Stand jetzt, wird es das Team 8.0 werden.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (16. Januar 2015)

Gute Wahl, oder halt das 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Januar 2015)

Ich bin zwar kein Einsteiger nutze aber trotzdem mal diesen Thread.
Ich würde mir gerne ein neues Rad zulegen und steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung, entweder ein 2014 Slide(Angebot) oder ein 2015 Swoop. Gefahren werden mit dem Rad in erster Linie Touren. Allerdings soll das Rad auch bei "DH-Rennen mit einfachen Streckenanforderungen" in denen es aber auch schon mal größere Gaps / Drops von 2-2,5m gibt und in kleinen Bikeparks wie Filthytrails zum Einsatz kommen.
Daß das Slide jetzt nicht für diesen Einsatzzweck primär entwickelt wurde ist mir klar, aber vllt. steckt es sowas ja trotzdem weg.
Vllt. kann sich ja auch jemand von Radon dazu äußern. Vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2015)

kann halten, kann auch kaputtgehen. 

Da wirst du von Radon keine offizielle Freigabe für erhalten. Ist von zuvielen Faktoren abhängig (Fahrergewicht, Sprunghöhe, Technik etc).

Wenn du einen Sprung ordentlich versammelst (und da gibt es in den Filthies einige Möglichkeiten), ist das Ding halt ggf. durch.

Dein Risiko...Wirst halt sicherlich mit erhöhtem Verschleiß an LRS, Lager etc. leben müssen.

grüße


----------



## bik3rid3r (19. Januar 2015)

Kann mich @sun909 nur anschließen. Nimm auf jeden Fall ein Swoop. Da gibts ja auch ne große Auswahl von.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Januar 2015)

Danke erst mal für die Rückmeldung.
Was ein Bike kann und für was der Hersteller die Garantie übernimmt ist ja nicht immer das gleiche. 
Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Radon die Räder/Rahmen ohne Reserven entwickelt. Das z.B. Laufräder, etc... darunter leiden oder schlimmeres ist mir klar. Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, ob z.B. der Hinterbau genügen Endprogression hat um größere Sprünge wegstecken zu können.
Vllt war ja jemand schon mal mit seinem Slide im Bikepark und kann mal berichten.

EDIT: Also konkret geht es um ein Swoop 6.0 (2015) oder Slide 150 9.0 (2014)


----------



## sun909 (19. Januar 2015)

Ohne weitere Angaben deinerseits ist das völlig sinnlos. Was hilft es dir, wenn ein 60kg Floh mit toller Sprungtechnik sagt, es hält und du selber >90kg auf die Waage bringst und einen Sprung total versammelst?

Garantie ist im übrigen eine freiwillige Leistung. Nicht mit Gewährleistung verwechseln!

Frag doch mal im großen Radon Slide Thread oder lies dort, wer was mit dem Bike anstellt. Die kannst du dann ja mal anschreiben.

grüße


----------



## Daniel_MTB_ (19. Januar 2015)

Um nochmal zurückzukommen,
ich habe meine Auswahl mal auf 4 Bikes eingegrenzt.... Bin aber noch offen für weiteres...

2x 29er
ZR TEAM 29 8.0
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-29/zr-team-29-80/
ZR RACE 29 6.0
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race-29/zr-race-29-60/


2x27,5er
ZR TEAM 27,5 8.0 LE
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team-275/zr-team-275-80-le/
BULLS COPPERHEAD 3
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/copperhead-3/#close


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

